#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Antwerpse Riffia zoekt partner

## sara 5

Salaam iedereen

Ik ben een 21 jarige meid. Ben sociaal ingesteld, daarnaast heb ik gevoel voor humor en ik ben respectvol en sympathiek.

Ik ben gelovig en draag hamdl een hoofdoek. Hecht veel belang aan famillie waarden. Ben een pure riffia afkomstig uit hoceima.

Ben jij die ene Riffi die ook graag in het huwelijksbootje wilt stappen en tussen de 23-27 jaar mag je contact met me opnemen.

Ik moet wel erbij vermelden dat ik iemand serieus wil leren kennen dat houdt DUS in GEEN relaties!

Alleen serieuze reacties aub!

----------


## Germen Roding

Hoe wil je iemand serieus leren kennen zonder relatie?

----------


## Nordin777

kijk op www.hbibadating.com

----------


## makteb29

Ik heb je mail gelezen en ik wil er op reageren ben ook op zoek naar een leuk meid die ook singel is , ik ben 29 jaar oud ik hou ook van eerlijkheid en zorgzaam ,vertrouwen gewoon voor elkaar zijn en begrijpen en uiteraard serieus.
Misschien passen we bij elkaar als Allah dat wil,ik ben een leuk lief jongen van 182 lang getraind postuur en verzorgend rook en drinkt niet hou van humor
Door mijn werk en scholing erbij heb ik de laatste tijd weinig gehad om een leuk meisje te ontmoeten,op deze manier hoop ik dat ik iets ga betekenen voor je en inshallah ,passen we bij elkaarvoor de rest wees geduldig en Allah zal zijn werk doen als we voor elkaar bestemd zijn.

Ik hoop snel wat van je te horen,je zult geen spijt van krijgen want ben een heel lief en gevoelig jongen.


Beslama
msn: [email protected]

----------


## azeddine ac

[SALAM OE3ALAIKOEM IK BEN EEN MAROKAAN OOK VANUIT ANTWERPEN EN IK BEN OOK EEN RIF VAN NADOR IK BEN HIER GEBOREN EN GETOGEN MAAR ALHAMDOE LILAH DAT HEEFT MIJ NIET VAN HET PAD VAN ALLAH GEHOUDEN IK MOET EERLIJK ZIJN IK HEB STOMITEITEN BEGAAN MAAR ALHAMDOU LILAH IK HEB MIJN WEG TERUG GEVONDEN IK VOLG NU DE SUNNA EN BEN SERIEUS BEZIG IK ZOU HIER NU NIET ZELF ZITTEN ALS HET NIET SERIEUS WAS DUS WIL IK EEN VRAAG STELLEN ALS JE VERDERE KONTAKT WILT DOE DAT DAN MET EEN 3de PERSOON CHOEKRAN

[email protected]

----------


## marokkkko

up..

----------


## piyassa

salaam ik wil je graag leren kennen en ik zoek de ware met wie ik verder wil maar ik ben wel 22 maar ik ben bijna 23
ik wil graag met je in contcant komen 

beslamma

----------


## bileil

Slm ik heb intresse ben eeb berber van de kanten van el hocima ben 22 jaar ben opzoek naar iemand gelijk u

----------


## jamm

ewa riffia alles goed? kom ook uit antwerpen als je wilt klik me prive . ben zelf 24jaar

----------


## Muwahhidah

lol...kijkt men wel naar de datum van de topic, sommige reageren nog op een topic van 10 jaren terug Subhan'Allaah

----------


## piyassa

hier ben ik

----------


## pizatie

> lol...kijkt men wel naar de datum van de topic, sommige reageren nog op een topic van 10 jaren terug Subhan'Allaah


ben jij al bezet ?

----------


## michael4443

hallo ik heb je reactie gezien en ben wel geintereseert ben een jongeman van 30 ben van tunesische afkomst , ben in brussel geboren en in antwerpen opgegroeid. ben een zelfstandige schilder en ben zeker geen onknappe man . heb zelf nu ook hard interese in een gezin te stichten onder de hoede van allah. daarnaast hecht ik veel belang aan leifde en eerlijkheid in een relatie . ik hoop een reactie van u te krijgen zo snel mogelijk. dit is mijn nummer voor als je mij is wil opbellen. +32493339927 
bslama x.

----------


## youbou

Wslm zuster,

Kunnen we verder in contact komen hierover? Barakalahoefiekie

Youssef

----------


## rif inoe

wil je leren kennen, maar ben al 36

----------


## adiill

salaam alaikoum ik zag je oproepje staan ik wil je keren kennen ik doe ook niet aan relaties

----------

